# File and rasps cont'd



## mikeeyS (Dec 14, 2021)

I am posting some links that I have used in the past and present. The first link is for file and rasp sharpening, very reasonable and they won't charge if you tools are beyond hope. The second link is from ebay for a rasp I just received. This is very sharp and coarse and compared to a #49 or 50 from Nicholson is a steal. The third link is from a vendor I found that is selling Vixen files. I have used these in the past for quick removal that leaves a nice surface ready for sanding. The Vixen files were designed for aluminum shaping and removal in the body shop and aircraft industry. The Vixen files leae a finish like a mill file but material removal is much faster.


----------



## mikeeyS (Dec 14, 2021)

The prototype rasp I bought was the last one,however the seller dragve has alot of other rasps and files.


----------



## madmotts (Dec 14, 2021)

I was about to post this. I just started making wa handles and I’m looking for narrow rasp files to file out the slot. I also like round ones that I can put in my drill but that takes up some of the depth.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Dec 16, 2021)

Riffler files and handle broaches work wonders.
-Mark


----------

